# Honda HS928TAS



## init4fun (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi everyone, central Illinois here and new to the forum. I had a customer of mine show me his Honda snowblower that he said is going to rot sitting in his garage. As I am looking at it my thought was WOW this thing looks brand new! So he proceeds to tell me that he doesn't use it and would like to help my business. I told him at that point that my budget was hardly nothing as I just bought a brand new Toro power clear 821qze.... which I pick up next week! So I take the manual to the Honda home so i can do some research to see if i am remotely interested in working something out. This is when I came across SBF and never looked back. So I go back the following week to cut the yard and handed him the manual back and said i an sorry but all I can offer you is an insult and slap in the face for that machine. He said well what is your budget? I replied i can do $300 on it and he said well if you run it and like it how does $250 sound! So last Thursday I met up with him and we pulled it out of the garage and in 2 pulls I was in love. Due to the research and advice from poking around on this forum I did alot of checking it out from start up, tracking, odd noises, auger play, auger not being seized to axle, gear box not moving at all, auger bearings not making any noise. When I asked him to engage the auger for me as I stood in front of it and that distinctive sound chimed in my ears I was grinning ear to ear! This machine runs so smooth, I did notice a little rust on the very tips of the auger teeth maybe an 1/8th of an inch but nothing seemed to be ground down. I did call Honda and gave them the frame serial# and engine# and they told me it was a 2012 model# HS928K1TAS. Hope i did good guys as i am extremely happy with this machine! Trying to post some pics of it.... I will see if they go thru.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

They call that Grand Theft, Lol. Great buy and a good blower.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

init4fun said:


> Hope i did good guys as i am extremely happy with this machine!


You did much better than good. This appears to be in very good condition. If the machine was in fair condition, but operating, that would still be a decent price. That would easily go for $2300-2500 CDN in my neck of the woods. It would be sold within a day.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

That was a steal of a deal, the market where I am is like where @Caper63 is. That would go for $2300 to $2500 CAN.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This happens to me from time to time. I would have told him how much it's worth ( around $2000-2300 USD ) and told him to try Craigslist or Facebook marketplace and it would sell in 2 hours at $1800.

Some people thank me since they had no idea how much it's worth. Some gentlemen say they don't wanna deal with people and give me an extremely good deal like you got. anyways. Some people say something like they appreciate my honesty and decide to gift it to me. They are usually rich . I'd rather give them some money so I can do with it what I want ( keep , resell , etc ) 
When they gift it I feel obligated to service and gift it to a family in need. It doesnt feel right otherwise.

But giving it to a family that really needs it ( last one went to a guy and his wife with a new baby ) was the greatest feeling I have had in years. I posted a pic here of them a couple years ago.

Great score...the planets were lined up for you.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow great score, probably the best deal we will see on this site for some time.


----------



## init4fun (Oct 18, 2021)

Thanks guys, I in no way kept the value of the machine from him, I told him it was easily a $1600.00 blower as I did some research last year on my Toro and came across the Honda at that time. I gave him every opportunity to say no and he said money isn't everything and that I deserved a break. I told him he could get good money from anyone else and that my "break" was cutting his throat on it. I guess I have made him happy over the years he has been with me. He hired me for snow removal this year and I told him that he will never pay me for any service of the white stuff! BTW he had the manual, receipt and $160 in spare parts he threw in on top of all this. I feel blessed about this whole experience and one day I will have the opportunity to pay it foward!


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Amazing buy. There was a mint looking 928TAS near me for sale recently for 1K, which was a great deal. This is next level. The one in my neighborhood sold the same day it was listed. I tried but to no avail.


----------



## init4fun (Oct 18, 2021)

It was truly a mind blowing experience for sure. I will be doing general maintenance and odds and ends to it that I pick up from the forum until the white stuff falls!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

send him a christmas card with a big fat bank check!


----------



## init4fun (Oct 18, 2021)

rwh963 said:


> send him a christmas card with a big fat bank check!


Absolutely... I am still working on something "special" for him this year!


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

I think by you snow blowing his driveway for the rest of his life, it's a good deal on both ends. I bought a HS 624 a few years ago for $700.00 from a older gentleman and I thought I got a great deal.. picture attached.


----------



## init4fun (Oct 18, 2021)

Wilson said:


> I think by you snow blowing his driveway for the rest of his life, it's a good deal on both ends. I bought a HS 624 a few years ago for $700.00 from a older gentleman and I thought I got a great deal.. picture attached.


Nice machine! He won't let me do it for nothing, he insist on paying me. I have something in the works for him. Lol I am so stoked to use mine this year!


----------

